# Was sonst noch geschah - der Schneiderstammtisch



## geomas (4. Juni 2020)

Stammtisch für Angelberichte von Ansitzen und Angeltörns, die komplett in die Hose gingen - also für „Schneider”.
„Schneider”, liebe Jungangler, sind im Anglerjargon komplett erfolglose Angler (bezogen auf den Angeltag).


Besonders gerne gesehen werden hier Beobachtungen am Wasser wie ornithologische Studien aller Art, Mutmaßungen über die Gründe des eigenen Mißerfolgs, Schlechtwetterberichte.

Verzichtet werden soll auf Bilder von gefangenen Fischen, Berichte über Fänge von Fischen, Diskussionen über Catch&Release und Franzosenwitze.
Bitte auch keine Berichte von Beifängen, es sei denn, es handelt sich um Vögel, Nagetiere, Kanuten. 

Der Himmel alleine weiß, wann ich den ersten Bericht hier einstellen kann oder muß - also fühlt Euch frei, den munteren Schneider-Reigen zu eröffnen, liebe Angler-Boardies!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Klingt trotzdem irgendwie lustig 
Bin mal gespannt was hier so kommt, bevor ich mich alleine blamiere 

LG


----------



## geomas (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was hier so kommt, bevor ich mich alleine blamiere
> 
> LG



Du wärst damit in bester Gesellschaft!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Stammtisch für Angelberichte von Ansitzen und Angeltörns, die komplett in die Hose gingen - also für „Schneider”.
> „Schneider”, liebe Jungangler, sind im Anglerjargon komplett erfolglose Angler (bezogen auf den Angeltag).


Ich glaube das Jungvolk nennt diesen Vorgang "blanken" (englisch ausgesprochen, nä), bin gespannt was hier kommt, ich freue mich auf absurdes wie deprimierendes (schön nicht alleine zu sein), nächste Woche kommt der Barbenflüsterer aus dem Rheinland zu Besuch, mit etwas Pech werde ich mich hier einreihen können


----------



## geomas (4. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Jungvolk nennt diesen Vorgang "blanken" (englisch ausgesprochen, nä), bin gespannt was hier kommt, ich freue mich auf absurdes wie deprimierendes (schön nicht alleine zu sein), nächste Woche kommt der Barbenflüsterer aus dem Rheinland zu Besuch, mit etwas Pech werde ich mich hier einreihen können



Hoffentlich könnt Ihr dann mehr am anderen Stammtisch beitragen. 
Ein „Blanker” wird sich schon finden für die erste Nichterfolgsmeldung hier.
Man oder frau muß ja nix überstürzen, nur um hier Vollzug melden zu können.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Ein intensives Erlebnis hatte ich mal an einem See in Bayern 
Dort war ich damals auf dem Campingplatz und hatte mit dem Campingplatzbesitzer ,der dort auch das Fischereirecht hatte abgesprochen das ich dort Angeln darf !
Er sagte zu mir nimm morgen früh ruhig mein Boot!  Das blaue unten !!!!! Ohhh danke 
Aber nimm das blaue !
Ich der ein klein wenig eine Farbsehschwäche hat ,morgens runter zum See ......Boot rein und los gepattelt !
Auf einmal kam Wasser durch die Dielen. ............
Was soll ich sagen, dass Boot war wohl grün  
Die Rute und meine Tasche konnte ich schwimmend durchs eiskalte Wasser retten , Kescher ,Box, Thermoskanne etc dürften noch in Bayern sein 

Schneider lies sich natürlich auch nicht vermeiden! 

LG


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2020)

Schade, der wirklich wichtige (wie wichtig, werden wir alle noch im Winter sehen.. ) kommt Augenblicke zu spät, da ich heute einen mustergültigen Beitrag hätte liefern können, den ich aber bereits über den Ükel verteilt habe. Nächstes mal halt, früher als mir lieb ist, vmtl.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schade, der wirklich wichtige (wie wichtig, werden wir alle noch im Winter sehen.. ) kommt Augenblicke zu spät, da ich heute einen mustergültigen Beitrag hätte liefern können, den ich aber bereits über den Ükel verteilt habe. Nächstes mal halt, früher als mir lieb ist, vmtl.
> Hg
> Minimax


Dein Beitrag ist aber auch im Ükel gut aufgehoben finde ich! 
Bisschen was kurioses, lustiges etc macht doch auch die Atmosphäre an einem Stammtisch ohne das Thema jetzt hier weiter diskutieren zu wollen! 

LG


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2020)

Ok, hier mal ne fachliche Schneiderfrage: Wenn ihr euch was vorgenommen habt, und ihr merkt so langsam, oje, das läuft auf ein Klasse III Schneiderszenario ( Marseillaise, Phrygische Kappe, Baskenmütze, Schnurrbärtchen, das ganze Programm), also jedenfalls:
Zieht ihr Durch und prügelt das tote Pferd zu Mus, und geht heroisch den Weg des Schneiders, my method, right or wrong?
Oder versucht ihr den Tag durch adaptive Massnahmen zu retten, also keine Köder- oder Posentausch Kinkerlitzchen, sondern Gewässerwechsel, grundlegende Methoden- oder Zielfischwechsel?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Juni 2020)

Also solange man hier sich an die o.g. Beifangliste halten muss, bin ich raus, denn mein Beifang besteht eigentlich immer nur aus Tang.
Ich spiele nämlich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, von allen Sorten jeweils ein getrocknetes Exemplar aufzubewahren um irgendwann meinem Lebenstraum nachzugehen... ein Museum namens "World of Tang" zu eröffnen (ja, ich bin seit Beta "World of Tanks" Spieler, da lag das nahe)!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Juni 2020)

Ich neige zwar zu einer gewissen bräsigkeit beim Ansitz und zeige am einen gewissen Grad der Breitheit eine gewisse phlegmatische Ausprägung aber je länger nichts heisst desto verzweifelter werden die Versuche nach der köderkontrolle doch was zu fangen


----------



## geomas (5. Juni 2020)

Minimax, drüben am altmodischen Stammtisch erwähntest Du ja einen kammschuppigen Beifang - so gesehen könntest Du das französische Liedgut für einen passenderen Moment aufsparen. 

So, nach diesem ^ drohend erhobenen Baguette jetzt der Schneider-Meister-Modus auf „off”:

In der großen alten Schneiderkommode gehöre ich in die Schublade der sturen, trotzigen „Jetzt erst recht”-Angler. 
Opportunismus wurde mir nicht in die Wiege gelegt, ein gewisses Phlegma schon (erarbeitet habe ich mir dies ganz gewiß nicht).


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Juni 2020)

"Ehrgeiz ist die letzte Zuflucht des Versagers"


----------



## geomas (5. Juni 2020)

„Ehrgeiz ist schlimmer als TBC”

(Nicht von Deichkind, sondern von meinem Großvater, einem ebenso geistreichen wie humorvollen Mann)


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Also ich hoffe auch meist noch lange auf einen Fang !
Wechsel dann oft noch Köder ,Tiefe etc .
Aber irgendwann dann halt auch den Platz! 
Neues Spiel neues Glück denke ich mir dann! 
Aber manchmal kann man es halt nicht erzwingen. ......
Nachdem ich im Winter wirklich gut gefangen hatte dieses Jahr, war dann von mitte März bis mitte April total der Wurm drin!  Oder soll ich besser sagen die Made? 
Da war ich wirklich froh mal ein kleines Rotauge zu landen! 
Da hilft dann nur durchhalten und immer wieder neu versuchen, zwischen Fließgewässer und Stillgewässer wechseln und Methoden sowie immer wieder die Köderwahl zu ändern! 

LG


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Allen diesbezüglichen Heimkehrern zur Anleitung, wie man gestanden intoniert, wenn es so weit ist...


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Allen diesbezüglichen Heimkehrern zur Anleitung, wie man gestanden intoniert, wenn es so weit ist...



Ooohh.. Mireille... für die würde ich jederzeit zur Legion gehen... gottseidank wird ich bereits an der Supermarktkasse wegen schlechter Gesundheit abgelehnt..


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch schön, danke vielmals @geomas für diesen Thread. Eine virtuelle Selbsthilfegruppe für uns! 

Mein gestriger Bericht steht schon im Ükel aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass ich auch in Zukunft reichlich beizutragen habe. Ornithologisches mag ich ebenfalls, also genau der richtige Ort für anglerische Tiefflieger wie mich.

Aber mal ehrlich: es geht doch gar nicht so sehr darum, Fische zu fangen! Das ist nebensächlich, Hauptsache draußen gewesen. Ich habe das mal ein bisschen aus dem Bogensport abgewandelt - da heißt es auch oft, ooch ich will doch gar nicht in erster Linie was treffen, mit Freunden unterwegs sein und Spaß haben ist viel wichtiger (sagen v.a. die Sportsfreunde gern, die tatsächlich nix treffen).


----------



## Tricast (5. Juni 2020)

Endlich mal ein Trööt in dem ich auch etwas beitragen kann zur allgemeinen Belustigung. Danke geomas.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli (5. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich neige zwar zu einer gewissen bräsigkeit beim Ansitz und zeige am einen gewissen Grad der Breitheit eine gewisse phlegmatische Ausprägung aber je länger nichts heisst desto verzweifelter werden die Versuche nach der köderkontrolle doch was zu fangen



Dem schließe ich mich an und füge dem "verzweifelter" noch ein "chaotischer" hinzu.


----------



## Papamopps (5. Juni 2020)

Na da könnte ich ja direkt den ersten Bericht einstellen. 

Meine Eltern wohnen in Essen am wunderschönen Baldeneysee... wo ich übrigens meine gesamte Kindheit bis zum Studium in Köln verbracht habe... aber NIE auch nur an Angeln gedacht habe. 
Ich habe Winfsurfen gemacht, hab gepaddelt oder einfach meine Schulzeit am See verbracht.







Nun hat mich ja mein 1ujähriger zum Angeln gebracht und wenn wir aoma und Opa besuchen müssen, geht es auch zum Angeln an den See. 
Hechtgewässer... 

Und an diesem Tag ging NIX, kein Anfasser, kein Nachläufer, nicht mals Fische am Ufer! Einer der Tage, die 30Grad und Null Wind erwarten ließen.
Aber schön war es...









Und tatsächlich fing mein Sohn dann doch was... 

Eine abgebrochene Feederspitze, die jetzt eine Feederruten für meinen Kleinen Sohn ziert, die nur 2,70m lang ist. 






Aber frustrierend war es schon, dass wir sogar nach dem Besuch nicht noch mal unser Glück versuchten, denn 3 weitere Angler, die wir trafen, waren vom Vortag und dem heutigen Tag ebenso frustriert und ratlos, dass NIX ging. 
Sogar die auf dem Boot mit Echolot hatten in zwei Stunden nur 1 Nachläufer....


----------



## Snâsh (5. Juni 2020)

In letzter Zeit leider erfolglos vermehrt auf Rapfen unterwegs. Vorgestern raubten die Kollegen so heftig im Flachwasser das mir 2 Brutfische vor die Füße geschleudert wurden. Das war mir dann doch zu einfach und ich hab sie wieder rein befördert. Hoffentlich erwische ich den Jäger..


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Denen, die es noch nicht wissen zur Kunde, was es mit dem "Franzosen machen", das wir gerne zitieren, auf sich hat.

In einem wirklich nicht mehr brandneuen Angelbuch von Georg Aldinger, erschienen Ende der 50er, wurden Engländer, Deutsche und eben Franzosen als Angler verglichen. Fest verankert im Stile seiner Zeit und vermutlich deutlich älter, als das Buch selber, das eine Sammlung aller möglichen Angelgeschichten verschiedener Autoren ist.

Da wird eben jener Franzose als eine sehr gelassene und ungehetzte Figur beschrieben. Er sitzt, angetan mit lässiger Baskenmütze, einem Zigarettenstummel, sicher nur mit einer ewig langen Bambusstippe am Flüsschen, über das zu jener Zeit jedes pittoreske französische Dorf noch verfügt. Immer am gleichen Platz, den er sich hegt und pflegt, womöglich schon flankiert von ein, zwei Blumenkästen. Er ist mit sich selbst, der Welt und überhaupt im Reinen... wenn er nun kein Fischlein fängt, kümmert es ihn nicht. Er ist ja nicht gekommen, irgendwem ein Leid anzutun. Er den Fischen nicht und die Fische ihm nicht. 

Wenn dieser brave Mann, ein Liedchen trällernd ohne einen Fang nach Hause strebt, ist er nicht unzufrieden, oder gar unglücklich. Er lebt einfach nur das c'est la vie.

Setzt man nun das "Ich blieb Schneider!" - mtihin die schlimmste aller denkbaren Demütigungen für einen absolut punktlosen Nichtgewinn beim Kartenspiel, so klingt das unheimlich hart und negativ. Darum bevorzugen wir lieber "den Franzosen machen". Das ist gleich viel liebevoller, ausgeglichener und positiver besetzt.

Der Fang von Fischen ist beim Fischen eine feine Sache. Aber eben auch keine zwingende Notwendigkeit, einen schönen Tag zu verbringen!


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juni 2020)

Ich kann eine kurze Episode beitragen, war eben am Dorfbach, nicht breiter als einen knappen Meter, im Hochsommer fließt hier so gut wie kein Wasser mehr. 
Es gibt Stichlinge, wahrscheinlich ausschließlich, und ich habe auf Sicht geangelt. Mit Forellenteig, halbierten Mückenlarven und Maden aber die Fische zupfen bloß. Wahrscheinlich sind selbst diese Köder noch zu groß. Ich komme wieder!


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Heute morgen am Ufer mit GuFi und Wobbler bewaffnet auf Zander und Rapfen.

Nach ca. 2h erfolglosem Angeln schwimmt dann tatsächlich so ein Vieh ca. 20cm (!) vor meine Füße um Brutfische einzusaugen..

hab kurz überlegt ob ich versuche langsam und unauffällig meinen Kescher drüberzuziehen..

anschließend ist er weg geschwommen um vermutlich seinen Artgenossen zu erzählen wie er den dummen Angler am Ufer getrollt hat...


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Denen, die es noch nicht wissen zur Kunde, was es mit dem "Franzosen machen", das wir gerne zitieren, auf sich hat.
> 
> In einem wirklich nicht mehr brandneuen Angelbuch von Georg Aldinger, erschienen Ende der 50er, wurden Engländer, Deutsche und eben Franzosen als Angler verglichen. Fest verankert im Stile seiner Zeit und vermutlich deutlich älter, als das Buch selber, das eine Sammlung aller möglichen Angelgeschichten verschiedener Autoren ist.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung! 
Auch mir war dies nicht bekannt! 
Hatte es halt so hingenommen mit dem Franzosentum ohne es zu hinterfragen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich kann eine kurze Episode beitragen, war eben am Dorfbach, nicht breiter als einen knappen Meter, im Hochsommer fließt hier so gut wie kein Wasser mehr.
> Es gibt Stichlinge, wahrscheinlich ausschließlich, und ich habe auf Sicht geangelt. Mit Forellenteig, halbierten Mückenlarven und Maden aber die Fische zupfen bloß. Wahrscheinlich sind selbst diese Köder noch zu groß. Ich komme wieder!


Auf sooo kapitale Fische angel ich zwar selten   aber bei halben Mückenlarven da denke ich das Problem liegt eher am Haken? 
Pantoffeltierchen kann man ja schlecht anködern und was sollte man noch kleineres bekommen als halbe Mückenlarven? 
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich das Problem das ich den Fisch unter dem Mikroskop abhaken müsste! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Der Brite, jener Zeit, vor allem der Fliegenfischer der südenglischen Kreideflüsse, ist dem Franzosen gar nicht so unähnlich. Er geht mit einem Nichtfang mindestens ebenso diskret um. Er formt seinen Mund eben mit der steifen Oberlippe, zieht von dannen und hofft inständig, dass man es nicht bemerkt haben möchte, dass dry fly only upstream eben an diesem Tage nicht das Mittel der Wahl war.

Bei uns Deutschen ganz anders. Tief in unserem Innersten ist es felsenfest verankert, dass es immer einen Schuldigen, oder schuldigen Faktor geben muss. Das wir selber versagt haben, das wir einfach keine Fortune hatten, ist absolut undenkbar. Deswegen haben wir auch so viele Ausreden parat, wenn es mal nichts wurde. Der Wind, seine Blasrichtung, der Mond, die Sonne, Wolken, oder nur flanierende Hunde, oder grasendes Weidevieh. Irgendwas war es immer, wenn wir, tres chique, den Franzosen machen.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Da ist absolut viel wahres dran! 
Auch daran das Engländer der Kanalküste ähnliches Charakter sind wie Franzosen oder Bretonen !
Über die " Deutschen " möchte ich mich näher gar nicht auslassen 
Erstens weil ich selbst einer bin und zweitens es könnte unmissverständlich falsch verstanden werden .......
Nur soviel, man sollte sich bei einem Hobby nicht unter Druck setzen! 
Und da hast du mit deiner Aussage absolut Recht! 

LG


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur soviel, man sollte sich bei einem Hobby nicht unter Druck setzen!



Hallo,

und das ist absolut richtig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur soviel, man sollte sich bei einem Hobby nicht unter Druck setzen!



Aber hallo. Das soll Erholung und Freude bringen, keinen Stress. Sonst hat es seine Aufgabe verfehlt. 

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich kein Teamangler sein wollte - denn dann MUSS man sozusagen angeln und irgendwelche Anforderungen erfüllen. Nee danke, nix für mich.

Man kann nicht mehr tun, als sein gedachtes Bestes an dem jeweiligen Tag zu geben (inkl. möglichst optimaler Vorbereitung usw.). Wenn es dann trotzdem nicht klappt - so fuckin what. Mal haut es voll rein, mal eben nicht. Selbst bei jahrelanger Erfahrung.

Solange keine kapitalen Elementarfehler (z. B. Benutzung eines von vorn herein in technischer Hinsicht defizitären Systems - ein solches KANN nix fangen) begangen werden, halte ich krampfhafte Nixfang-Analysen für Zeit- und Energieverschwendung.

Habe da schon lange aufgehört, nach Gründen zu suchen - denn eine Antwort wird man nicht bekommen. Wenn man wirklich auf Angeln abfährt, wird das der Motivation fürs nächste Mal aber keinerlei Abbruch tun.

Insofern: Bestes geben, entspannt bleiben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung!
> Auch mir war dies nicht bekannt!
> Hatte es halt so hingenommen mit dem Franzosentum ohne es zu hinterfragen
> 
> LG Michael


Moin Michael,
ich hab da mal was ;-)





__





						louis de funes angeln - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Juni 2020)

@rustaweli ab einem gewissen Punkt kann sich Chaos nicht steigern, deswegen steigt nur die Verzweiflung

Ansonsten: ich schneidere, mit der frankophilie geschätzter Mitükel habe ich es nicht so und man wird von mir eher die Titelmelodie von 00 Schneider - auf der Jagd nach Nihil Baxter hören als die Marseillaise


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juni 2020)

Mein Angelkumpel und Barbenflüsterer Mike ist zu Besuch und wir haben mit den geächteten Methoden auf die geächteten Fische erfolglos gefischt. Der zufällig  ansitzende Kollege Plumpsgott hatte einen Winzdöbel zu verzeichnen, ich sah bei einem Seerosenfeld einen großen Wels vorbeiziehen - man möge mir nachsehen, dass ich das Tier mit meiner 30gr Spinne mit 12er Schnur das ca. 1,70 m lange Tier nicht angeworfen habe. Ansonsten gab es die üblichen Freuden des Spinnfischens wie abrisse und fulminante Hänger aber keinen Fisch. Wenigstens regnete es noch


----------



## Minimax (11. Juni 2020)

@Kochtopf mach Dir nichts daraus, und fühl dich geherzt und schultergeklopft- Ich sende Dir und Deinem Angelgast, da Du ja die Marseillaise verschmäht eine herzliche 00-Schneider Xylophon Impro, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2020)

00 Schneider
00 Schneider
00 Schneider
Schneideeeer
Der Komissar
Schneider
ist gut.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juni 2020)

Sausackpillemann.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Angelkumpel und Barbenflüsterer Mike ist zu Besuch und wir haben mit den geächteten Methoden auf die geächteten Fische erfolglos gefischt. Der zufällig  ansitzende Kollege Plumpsgott hatte einen Winzdöbel zu verzeichnen, ich sah bei einem Seerosenfeld einen großen Wels vorbeiziehen - man möge mir nachsehen, dass ich das Tier mit meiner 30gr Spinne mit 12er Schnur das ca. 1,70 m lange Tier nicht angeworfen habe. Ansonsten gab es die üblichen Freuden des Spinnfischens wie abrisse und fulminante Hänger aber keinen Fisch. Wenigstens regnete es noch


...aber wunderschön geworfen!


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juni 2020)

Zwar habe ich heute Fische gefangen aber irgendwie lief es nicht geschmeidig und es hat sich ein bisschen so angefühlt, als wäre der Wurm drin. Also quasi wie Schneider, fast. Anbei eine Anregung zur Frustbewältigung. Nein, nicht Bier trinken sondern Schrotblei sortieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anbei eine Anregung zur Frustbewältigung. Nein, nicht Bier trinken sondern Schrotblei sortieren.




Und nachwiegen nicht vergessen!
Wer weiß ob die alle vernünftig produziert wurden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zwar habe ich heute Fische gefangen aber irgendwie lief es nicht geschmeidig und es hat sich ein bisschen so angefühlt, als wäre der Wurm drin. Also quasi wie Schneider, fast. Anbei eine Anregung zur Frustbewältigung. Nein, nicht Bier trinken sondern Schrotblei sortieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Foto


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Juni 2020)

Wir sind im vergangenem Jahr gezielt los Grundeln am Nord Ostsee Kanal angeln.... (Grundeln im Bierteig fritiert sind lecker). Ein anderer Freund hat sich seit 2 Jahren keine Kanalkarte mehr gekauft, wozu sagt er anstatt Aal nur Grundeln fangen... 
Normal fängt man am Abend ungewünscht etliche der Plagegeister... 

Unsere Friteuse blieb kalt... Wir haben den Tag mit 4 Ruten nicht eine Grundel gefangen...


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Tut mir Leid. Ich kann hier zur Zeit nichts berichten. Immer was gefangen. Aber das kommt auch noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2020)

gestern Abend kurzentscklossen das Hechtgeschirre geschnappt und los an Kleingewässer hier in der Gegend , da war ich bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr, sieht aber immer noch wirklich gut aus  und damals war der Teich immer für eine Überraschung gut. Gestern auch - es hieß die Berufgruppe gewechselt und als Meister der Textilverarbeitung nach Hause gegangen;-))
Das Gespräch mit schon hockenende Angler bezüglich Fangaussichten war wieder geil.
Na beißt was ??

Oh, hier sind Barsche drin von über 35 !!!!
Naja , meine Hechtköder sind etwas groß
Nö, Nö die nehmen die auch, 
und die schmecken gut, (also nicht die Köder)

was ist da wohl noch drin ( der Tümpel ist ne 1/2 ha groß)
herrlich ,  der soll die von mir aus entnehmen , er hat jedes Recht dazu, nur der Rest ist dann unter der Sicht nur noch lustig.


----------



## Minimax (12. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und nachwiegen nicht vergessen!
> Wer weiß ob die alle vernünftig produziert wurden.


In meinen eher introvertierten, autistischen Phase mache ich das manchmal
Ich sammle meine vertüddelten Posen Buttondown Montagen und Link Ledgers, und dann und wann biege ich die Bleie auf und sortiere sie zurück, gerne auch mit Hilfe einer kleinen Digiwaage. Bei Dinsmores werde ich kniepig, abgesehen das sie so teuer wie echte Perlen und Gemmen sind, führt sie kaum ein Laden in meiner Gegend.
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Rain Man?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juni 2020)

Wir haben eine neue Stelle entdeckt, an der sich die Fulda um eine kleine Insel teilt. Dort befand sich ein Seerosenfeld, überhängenden Büsche, das Wasser direkt vor uns war ca 1,20 m tief und sehr ruhig, so da somit Pose geangelt werden konnte. Bis auf drei Bisse, die mir die Made vom 18er Haken knibbelten hatten keiner von uns dreien eine Aktion (Feedern auf Barbe in der Strömung, Nihilismus mit Sargblei und Wurm, ich mit der Marginpole von @geomas mit Made und Bröselfutter und später mit SJ und knicklichtpose  auf Wurm und eine Karpfenrute mit Wurm an der Strömungskante.
Nach drei wirklich durchwachsenen Tagen (wo aber niemand gut gefangen zu haben scheint  jedenfalls haben alle die uns begegnet sind deckungsgleich Berichte abgeliefert) haben wir uns heute wegen anstehendem Gewitters auf einen Salontag geeinigt und gucken Futureman auf Amazon Prime.
Anbei noch ein zwei Bilder vom gestrigen Swim.

Ach ja zur Pole: habe 5 Stunden konzentriert mit ihr gefischt, für die Stelle war sie Ideal. Fehlt nur noch ein Fisch zur Einweihung. Danke, lieber @geomas sie gefällt mir wirklich gut


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Gestern war ich an einer interessanten Stelle im Main-Donau-Kanal. 
Legte Wurm und eine Mini-Köfigrundel an eine UW-Struktur.

War ziemlich optimistisch, was den Fang von 1-2 Aalen anging, wie immer an jedem Gewässer eigentlich... 
Die Aale wollten wieder nicht, aber immerhin fing ich eine neue Fischart, ein Zwergwels mit 18 cm! Erst dachte ich, ne Monstergrundel! 

Ich schneidere in letzter Zeit dermaßen ab, das ich mich im Moment über jeden Fisch freue, den ich überlisten konnte! 
Ist irgendwie bitter, wenn ich 40, 60 oder 120km zum Gewässer und wieder zurück fahre und der Zielfisch ausbleibt.... Einfach enttäuschend..


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Petri zur Seltenheit @Chief Brolly ! Hast du ein Bild geschossen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Yo, sogar mehrere! Leider dreht mein Handy alle rum, ich hoffe, das macht nix!


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Gekocht!

Die Amis frittieren Catfish, paniert mit Maismehl. Cajun Style...
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir haben eine neue Stelle entdeckt, an der sich die Fulda um eine kleine Insel teilt. Dort befand sich ein Seerosenfeld, überhängenden Büsche, das Wasser direkt vor uns war ca 1,20 m tief und sehr ruhig, so da somit Pose geangelt werden konnte. Bis auf drei Bisse, die mir die Made vom 18er Haken knibbelten hatten keiner von uns dreien eine Aktion (Feedern auf Barbe in der Strömung, Nihilismus mit Sargblei und Wurm, ich mit der Marginpole von @geomas mit Made und Bröselfutter und später mit SJ und knicklichtpose  auf Wurm und eine Karpfenrute mit Wurm an der Strömungskante.
> Nach drei wirklich durchwachsenen Tagen (wo aber niemand gut gefangen zu haben scheint  jedenfalls haben alle die uns begegnet sind deckungsgleich Berichte abgeliefert) haben wir uns heute wegen anstehendem Gewitters auf einen Salontag geeinigt und gucken Futureman auf Amazon Prime.
> Anbei noch ein zwei Bilder vom gestrigen Swim.
> 
> ...


Da ist ja alleine die Optik ein guter Grund zu verweilen!


----------



## geomas (13. Juni 2020)

@Kochtopf - das erste Foto ist echt super, ein wahres Angler-Idyll! Schön, daß Du mit der einfachen Middy-Rute so gut klar kommst!


----------



## Papamopps (15. Juni 2020)

Einen kurzen Nachmittagsansitz mit den restlichen Maden und Würmern vom Wochenende am neuen Heimgewässer gemacht.

Leider blieb es ohne Zupfer, ohne alles...aber mit frischer Luft.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Juni 2020)

Ja ich muss mich auch in die Liste eintragen! 
War heute Abend auch mit Mais am See und einer Picker .....hatte es eigentlich auf Karpfen, Schleie oder dicke Brassen abgesehen. Mit einem ganz leichten Laufbleimontage , aber nichts, keinen Zupfer . Allerdings ging es den anderen Anglern heute keine Spur besser !


LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2020)

Heute kann ich mal wieder einen Beitrag leisten.
Eigentlich sah es morgens noch so aus, als regnet es genau so weiter wie die 48h zuvor. Als es dann plötzlich doch nachließ, habe ich mich in die Karre geschwungen, bin zum Vereinsweiher gedüst und hab für zwei Stunden Spoons geschmissen.
Es gab genau einen Anfasser und sonst überhaupt nichts. Wahrscheinlich sind die Fische bei dem Wetter ähnlich lethargisch wie ich.
Immerhin habe ich auf dem Nachhauseweg noch einen verwunschenen Wiesenbach erkundet, sehr gut sah es aus. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, wie der Wasserstand bei normalen Wetterverhältnissen aussieht. In jedem Fall lohnt sich ein Stalken mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung dort.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Die ersten paar Stunden nach der FJSZ habe ich auch, ganz nach Erwarten, mit dem Absingen französischem Liedgutes verbracht.  Aber es war schön, ich hab die neuen Sachen "eingeworfen" und es hat kaum geregnet. Heute Abend, so das Wetter mitspielt, gibt es dann den Take 2.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Nabend Jungs,

ein langer Abendansitz liegt hinter mir, und was soll ich sagen, in 5 Stunden gab es einen mikroskopisch kleinen, mageren, erbarmungswürdigen Zielfisch, einen Aal. Ich habe ihn überhaupt erst als solchen Identifizieren können, weil er nicht an die Wurm- sondern an die Madenangel gegangen ist- in ersterem Falle hätte ich ihn vermutlich mit dem Ködertauwurm verwechselt, und wieder eingeworfen (Bzw. er wäre vom Taui gefressen worden).
Jedenfalls, bevor ich des Offtopics bezichtigt werde, hatte ich eine wichtige Erkenntnis zur Theorie des Schneiderns- Ich klagte einer Muggel-Bekannten mein Leid, per SMS, und sie meinte zum Trost "Besser einen Kleinen, als gar Keinen" -Die Erkenntnis: Nichts könnte falscher Sein!

Also, wenn man gar keinen Zielfisch zu verzeichnen hat, nichts, dann kann man wunderbar die Mär des einsamen Märtyrers erzählen, ein heroischer Opfergang der Freizeit: EIn Mann, der unter schwierigsten Bedingungen bis zum bitteren Ende ausgeharrt hat, den Göttern getrotzt. AUs der Asche seiner totalen Niederlage steigt
er als ein Phönix des Ausharrens aus. Im Club betroffenes Schweigen -es hätte jeden treffen können-, dann klatscht einer, langsam, schneller werdend, ein Zweiter, Dritter, die übrigen Gentlemen fallen ein, das Klatschen wird zum Applaus- Männliches Schulterklopfen im Club, feste Händedrücke, ein Toast auf  den Mann mit dem schwarzen Peter, er hats gewagt, alles versucht, er lebe hoch, ein Franzose, ein Schneider, wert in Bronze gegossen zu werden- !

Nicht so, liebe Freunde, mit einem einzigen untermassigen Zielfischlein in 5 Stunden. Herrje, wenns wenigstens ein massiges Exemplar gewesen wäre. Aber so... Da wird der liebe Kollege wohl nicht so reich an Erfahrung und Skillz sein, denn diese geschuppte Mikrobe bewies ja, das Fisch im Gewässer vorhanden ist, und sogar beisswillig war. Sieh an, sieh an, Jetzt schreibt der Tropf was von Brutfisch, Corona Effekt, und Eisvögeln.. hätte er mal lieber mit Vorfachlänge und Hakengrösse experimentiert,
denkt sich ein jeder, wohlig eingehüllt von Brandy und Zigarren, und mit dem sicheren Gefühl: Also ich hätte zumindest einen Massigen gekriegt, warum hat er denn nicht.. Man sieht Schmunzeln, vielleicht ein belustigtes Hüsteln gar, oder vielleicht kichert ein Vorwitziges Clubmitglied kurz, bevor ein strenger, aber verschwörerischer Blick die Formen wieder herstellt.. Und irgendjemand sagt die magischen, tröstenden, vernichtenden Worte: Na, alter Knabe, wenigstens hattest Du einen schönen Abend, und ein kleiner ist besser als gar kein Fisch! öhm.. ähh... Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Schmardy 9 ft Avonspin von 1986?

Und deswegen, Freunde, ist die Taube auf dem Dach manchmal besser als der Spatz in der Hand!

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> ein langer Abendansitz liegt hinter mir, und was soll ich sagen, in 5 Stunden gab es einen mikroskopisch kleinen, mageren, erbarmungswürdigen Zielfisch, einen Aal. Ich habe ihn überhaupt erst als solchen Identifizieren können, weil er nicht an die Wurm- sondern an die Madenangel gegangen ist- in ersterem Falle hätte ich ihn vermutlich mit dem Ködertauwurm verwechselt, und wieder eingeworfen (Bzw. er wäre vom Taui gefressen worden).
> Jedenfalls, bevor ich des Offtopics bezichtigt werde, hatte ich eine wichtige Erkenntnis zur Theorie des Schneiderns- Ich klagte einer Muggel-Bekannten mein Leid, per SMS, und sie meinte zum Trost "Besser einen Kleinen, als gar Keinen" -Die Erkenntnis: Nichts könnte falscher Sein!
> ...


Egal, besser als überhaupt keinen Fisch! 
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, werde ich morgen Abend auch am MLK auf Aal versuchen!  Mir wirds dort aber bestimmt nicht viel besser gehen als Dir !?
Tauwurm ,Hühnerleber und Lachseier stehen jedenfalls bereit!  Mit Köfi werde ich es morgen nicht versuchen ; eher dann im Herbst! 

Wünsche dir jedenfalls Petri zum Mini Aal 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wünsche dir jedenfalls Petri zum Mini Aal



Lass mich. (Keine Tränen, Minimax, keine Tränen)


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Mein lieber Ükelbruder @Minimax , wir wissen alle vom alten William Shakespeare, dass es der warme Tag ist, der die Natter zeugt. Und von der Zeugung zur Geburt ist es immer ein Stück des Weges. Auch du wirst alsbald wieder unter den Ziefischfängern stehen und das Lob, den Jubel aufnehmen dürfen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich klagte einer Muggel-Bekannten mein Leid, per SMS, und sie meinte zum Trost "Besser einen Kleinen, als gar keinen"


Wenn das von ner Frau kommt, bezichtige ich sie immer der Lüge


----------



## Thomas. (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wenn man gar keinen Zielfisch zu verzeichnen hat, nichts, dann kann man wunderbar die Mär des einsamen Märtyrers erzählen, ein heroischer Opfergang der Freizeit: EIn Mann, der unter schwierigsten Bedingungen bis zum bitteren Ende ausgeharrt hat, den Göttern getrotzt. AUs der Asche seiner totalen Niederlage steigt
> er als ein Phönix des Ausharrens aus. Im Club betroffenes Schweigen -es hätte jeden treffen können-, dann klatscht einer, langsam, schneller werdend, ein Zweiter, Dritter, die übrigen Gentlemen fallen ein, das Klatschen wird zum Applaus- Männliches Schulterklopfen im Club, feste Händedrücke, ein Toast auf den Mann mit dem schwarzen Peter, er hats gewagt, alles versucht, er lebe hoch, ein Franzose, ein Schneider, wert in Bronze gegossen zu werden- !



einfach GEIL, jetzt sehe ich meine vielen Schneidertage mit ganz andern Augen und werde jetzt erhobenen Hauptes den Heimweg antreten. @Minimax ich verstehe nicht warum du hier nicht gelistet bist  oder hier


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2020)

@Minimax , alter Knabe,  wenigstens hattest du einen schönen Abend. Und beim nächsten mal fischt du wieder auf eine Art auf sie du dich verstehst, ja?


----------



## Snâsh (17. Juni 2020)

Am Montag konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und musste noch einmal kurz ans Wasser. Hier in Frankfurt regnet es eigentlich in den letzten Tagen durchgehend, aber ich liebe dieses Wetter und freue mich immer ans Wasser zu kommen. Normalsterbliche bevölkern dann nicht mehr scharenweise die Ufer und man hat seine Ruhe.
Kein Biss, kein Anfasser, kein garnichts. Jedoch konnte ich das erste Mal Schiffe Schiffe beobachten, die sich nicht weit genug aus dem weg gegangen sind und somit, mit viel Getöse ,die Kante zur Fahrrinne touchiert haben. Das war ein Lärm


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. Juni 2020)

Auch mich hats erwischt:

Es begab sich eines Wochenendes, dass der König in seinen Wassern die Jagd auf Hecht und Zander freigegeben hatte, also beschloss der Fürst am Tage des Herrn auszuziehen und eine solche geschuppte Bestie zu erlegen. Doch sein Vorhaben stand von Anfang an unter keinem guten Stern. Am Abend zuvor gab er sich auf der Burg eines treuen Gefolgsmannes dem Genuss lokaler Brauerzeugnisse hin. Die Nacht war schon hereingebrochen als der Fürst leicht wankend in seine Gemächer zurück kehrte und in einen tiefen Schlaf fiel.

Am folgenden Morgen musste der Hahn auf der heimischen Burg sehr leise gekräht haben, denn es gelang ihm nicht den Fürsten zu angemessener Zeit zu wecken. Noch dazu hatte der treue Gefolgsmann des Fürsten aufgrund einer akuten Pilsvergiftung seine Teilnahme an der heutigen Jagdgesellschaft absagen müssen. 

So schwang sich der Fürst trotz Verspätung und ohne Gefolgschaft alleine auf sein frontgetriebenes Ross und eilte zum weitentfernten See. Nur er und niemand sonst befand sich an den Gestaden des verwunschenen Sees als er seine Rute zum ersten Wurf des Tages erhob. Doch statt den Kampf mit dem Seeungeheuer aufzunehmen, musste unser Fürst seinen Köder aus der festen Umklammerung der Dachrinne der Fischerhütte befreien. 

Als der Fürst nur wenig später seinen Dreizack mühevoll aus den Fängen des eigenen Keschers befreien musste, so dämmerte ihm die Moral von der Geschicht:

*Bist du verkatert, so angele nicht!*

Und jetzt dürft ihr meinen Bericht zerreißen.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juni 2020)

Warum zerreißen, ist doch herrlich poetisch und kurzweilig geschrieben!


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

@fuerstmyschkin 
Dein disaster hast du gut rüber gebracht. Sehr schön. Nun nehme ich auch Platz an den Schneiderstammtisch. War an unserem Vereinsflüsschen mit dem Ziel Bachforellen zu fangen. Maden oder Würmer waren diesmal nicht am Start.
Also mussten die Shrimps und Grashüpfer die mir mal @Professor Tinca zu geschickt hatte herhalten. Konnte aber leider keinen Biss verzeichnen. Das angeln wird nun auch immer schwieriger. Die meisten guten Stellen sind dermaßen zugewachsen.
An gute Gumpen kann man sich zwar mit der Rutenspitze durchschlängeln, aber wenn dann eine anbeißt, ist guter Rat teuer, wie man sie raus bekommt. Aber Hauptsache nochmal am Wasser gewesen, bevor die arbeitsreiche Woche wieder beginnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (21. Juni 2020)

@fuerstmyschkin ein märchenhafter Bericht- vielleicht bringt dieser Thread ja unsere literarischen Qualitäten zum besten: Hier können wir ja uns nicht auf tolle Fangfotos berufen, sondern sind allein auf Worte angewiesen. Jedenfalls ein toller Bericht!
 und @Jason Ich würde Shrimps und trockene Insekten auch spontan erstmal als heikle Köder einstufen- gerade bei Deinen Bachforellen, die als quecksilbrige, nervöse Räuber doch die Bewegung mögen. Es ist aber gut und ehrenhaft, dies doch einmal ausprobiert zu haben, und dient für uns zur Mahnung und Lehre,
bonjour, Baguette, und natürlich bises,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @fuerstmyschkin ein märchenhafter Bericht- vielleicht bringt dieser Thread ja unsere literarischen Qualitäten zum besten: Hier können wir ja uns nicht auf tolle Fangfotos berufen, sondern sind allein auf Worte angewiesen. Jedenfalls ein toller Bericht!
> und @Jason Ich würde Shrimps und trockene Insekten auch spontan erstmal als heikle Köder einstufen- gerade bei Deinen Bachforellen, die als quecksilbrige, nervöse Räuber doch die Bewegung mögen. Es ist aber gut und ehrenhaft, dies doch einmal ausprobiert zu haben, und dient für uns zur Mahnung und Lehre,
> bonjour, Baguette, und natürlich bises,
> Euer
> Minimax


Versuch macht klug. Aber geärgert habe ich mich nicht. Im Gegenteil. Ich habe die Natur und die Ruhe genossen, was bei uns zu Hause momentan sehr selten ist. Mein Sohn zieht nächste Woche aus. Das sehe ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinendem Auge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2020)

Hab am Samstag von 13 Uhr mittag bis 4 Uhr morgens ebenfalls geschneidert.

aber lasst mich erzählen 

erst am Platz am Ufer angekommen und gleich von einem Forstamt-Mitarbeiter der mit Pistole(!) am Gürtel wie der Herr des Flusses vor mir herschlenderte und Fotos von meinem Auto machteund dann des Platzes verwies...

das gleiche tat er mit 2 Motorradfahrern - nachdem er weggefahren ist und ich umgeparkt hatte, kamen die Motorradfahrer hingegen mit ihrem Chapter zurück...
haben geschaut ob der Forstamtkollege sich nochmal hertrauen würde.


gefangen hab ich auch nix - eventuell bedingt durch den netten und gesprächigen älteren Herrn aus Polen der neben mir geangelt hat. Ich bin bissel überzeugt, dass Rumschwenken der Kopflampe mit hellem, weißen Licht und alle 5 Sekunden ein lautes "Kurwa!" könnte Zander und Aale verscheucht haben..

seine Karpfen hat der Kollege leider auch nicht fangen können, dafür aber ein großes Rotauge ^^


EDIT: Ganz vergessen! Einen ordentlichen Zanderbiss auf KöFi verpasst da ich damit beschäftigt war auf AlleAngeln Gewässerfotos hochzuladen..
geschah mir recht würde ich sagen


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab am Samstag von 13 Uhr mittag bis 4 Uhr morgens ebenfalls geschneidert.
> 
> aber lasst mich erzählen
> 
> ...


DICKES Michaeli Heil (Schutzpatron der Schneider). Auf Alle Angeln lädt man nix hoch sobald man die 20 Lenze gerissen hat, hoffe du lernst darauf ^^ ich denke btw das Licht war störender als das Kurwa-Schreien, meiner Erfahrung nach sind Weisslicht und Bodenvibrationen ein größeres Problem als Geräusche, gerade am Fluss


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2020)

Gentlemen,
Nachdem allgemein gut gefangen wird und dieser Stammtisch verwaist da liegt ist es an mir eine Kerze hier anzuzünden für das tapfere Schneiderlein. Ich wollte meine neueste Errungenschaft, eine Balzer Diabolo X DS (dies steht für Döbel Spezial) mit den Freuden des Dschungelkampfes vertraut machen und verpaarte diese leichte Grundrute mit der bewährten China-Pin und 20er Mono. 
Als Köder dienten neben Dosenmais einige Zophobas, die ich von Bekannten nach dem Tod des Hausbartagamen erhalten habe. Montiert wurde eine durchgebundene Grundmontage mit 3/8oz ~10gr Blei am kurzen Seitenarm, Haken war ein Mustad Demoncircle in 4, angeködert wurden 2 Maiskörner bzw 1 Zophoba.
Das Ergebnis: Ruhe genossen, einen Nanodöbel im Drill verloren (Haken hatte nicht richtig gegriffen, dies pranger ich an) und ich bin einmal mit Haken in der einen und Rute in der anderen Hand majestätisch wie eine Kontinentalplattenverschiebung volle Kanne hingeknallt und bin mit der Hüfte nur knapp einem fiesen Stein entronnen. Die Brücke muss vermutlich gesperrt werden, Vögel stiegen aus dem Feldern und Bäumen auf und die Kirchenglocken im Dorf fingen an zu schlagen...
Nun denn, Mund abwischen, weiter machen, der Demoncircle hat selbst da nicht gegriffen- mit nem Owner C3 wäre das nicht passiert!
Anbei ein Bild von Point Zero, gefolgt von Bildern der heutigen Swims


----------



## rustaweli (15. Juli 2020)

Glück im Unglück sozusagen.
An Owner komm und will ich derzeit auch nicht mehr vorbei.


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Fraternité,
zu dieser harten Tour, lieber @Kochtopf- Die Flussgottheit will Dich prüfen vor der göttlichen Sitzung (Die jederzeit kommen könnte), und danke für die Bilder die zeigen,warum manchmal eine kurze Machete notwendig sind. Manchmal muss der Chubman auch mal Franzose sein, und die Söhne der Marianne können auch Stiff upper Lip. (Google le Boudin, nicht verlinkt wegen Geos Zartgefül)
hg
Mini

Zombies waren ja mal eine Mode, obwohl sie schneller ertrinken als ne Brotflocken: Hat mal jemand mit Ausdauer Mehlwürmer und Zumbies gefischt, und was kann er berichten?


----------



## geomas (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für den sehr unterhaltsam zu lesenden Bericht, lieber Sör Alex!

Der DemonCircle brachte mir bei der letzten Nutzung auch keinen Fisch - habe meist (und überwiegend erfolgreich) den Plättchen-Feeder-Circle von Gamakatsu benutzt (den gibts leider nur bis zur Größe 6 und diese fällt klein aus) oder den Gamakatsu Octopus Circle in der Größenwahnsinns-Größe zwo.
Anköderungs-Fotos schulde ich Dir/dem Ükel noch. Pardon!


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2020)

Mehlwürmer am Haken sind ein Garant für eine Nummer voller französischer Lieder.


----------



## geomas (16. Juli 2020)

Hab die Biester noch nie als Köder probiert - könnte mir aber ein Bündel aus 2-4 dieser Tierchen am Haar vorstellen - ins Pelletband eingespannt mit Hilfe eines Pelletbandspreizers.


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2020)

Ist sch...egal, wie du sie köderst. Die gehen schon ein, wenn man "Wasser" zu laut denkt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2020)

Geiler Thread auf jeden Fall, in dem ich mich dieses Jahr wohl sehr gut aufgehoben fühle.
Habe dieses Jahr mehr als ein viertel meiner Angeltage als Schneider verbracht.
Aktuell 10 Schneidertage an der Zahl. Ganz verrückte Saison.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Nachtrag: Ich habe meine frisch bestückte Hakenbox wohl beim sturz verloren. Ich traurig!
Die Box war perfekt, klein, Schwarz/transparent, richtig schließende Deckel und auf einer Seite Magnete in den Fächern. Mist mist blöder mist


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2020)

Guru! Kauf‘ einfach eine neue. Mist ist sowas natürlich trotzdem, vielleicht taucht sie wieder auf.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Guru! Kauf‘ einfach eine neue. Mist ist sowas natürlich trotzdem, vielleicht taucht sie wieder auf.


Hast du nen Link? Wenn nicht gerade für 10 eur haken reingewandert wären wä re ich deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Tricast (16. Juli 2020)

@Kochtopf: Du meinst sicher eine Magnet Hakenbox mit vielen kleinen Fächern mit Magneten für lose Haken?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link? Wenn nicht gerade für 10 eur haken reingewandert wären wä re ich deutlich entspannter.








						M&F-Boxen und Kästen, Carphunter&Co Shop | Der Tackle Store‎ | Online Angelshop
					

Match & Feeder Shop | riesige Auswahl | Carphunter&Co Shop - Dein Carp Shop mit den TOP-Marken! ✔Riesige Auswahl ✔Kein Mindestbestellwert ✔Versandkostenfrei ab 150€ ✔14 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔Erfahrener Kundenservice ✔Schnelle Lieferung ✔0% Finanzierung




					www.carphunterco.com
				




Ich nahm an, du meintest sowas. Falls Tricast richtig liegt, ist es umso blöder, solche Magnetboxen kenne ich nicht aus der Praxis.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Du meinst sicher eine Magnet Hakenbox mit vielen kleinen Fächern mit Magneten für lose Haken?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Jein, eine Mischung aus Bit- und Hakenbox zum zuklappen - https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hakenbox-Wo...einteilebox-Fliegenbox-Angelbox-/113003800254 so eine Box war es, nur in Schwarz/Transparent und ich fand sie sehr gut


----------



## geomas (16. Juli 2020)

Schade - falls die Angelstelle oder besser „Unfallstelle” nicht zu weit entfernt ist würde ich wohl mal suchen gehen.
Für solche Fälle sind grellbunte Boxen natürlich von Vorteil.
Deshalb liebe ich gelbe Schlaufenbinder, orange Hakenlöser und derlei bunte Helferlein.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Schade - falls die Angelstelle oder besser „Unfallstelle” nicht zu weit entfernt ist würde ich wohl mal suchen gehen.
> Für solche Fälle sind grellbunte Boxen natürlich von Vorteil.
> Deshalb liebe ich gelbe Schlaufenbinder, orange Hakenlöser und derlei bunte Helferlein.


Habe gestern gesucht und dann gedacht i h hätte sie vergessen. Wird schwer im Mannshohen Gras und sind 20km eine Fahrt... muss mal gucken wann ich es hinschaffe 
Nebenbei habe ich an der Hüfte einen großflächigen blauen Fleck als Andenken, ein Blutopfer wäre vermutlich effektiver gewesen


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jein, eine Mischung aus Bit- und Hakenbox zum zuklappen - https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hakenbox-Wo...einteilebox-Fliegenbox-Angelbox-/113003800254 so eine Box war es, nur in Schwarz/Transparent und ich fand sie sehr gut



So ein Unglück!
Solche Boxen in schwarz/ transparent werden gerne bei fake-ködersets (Mais und so) verwendet, so könntest Du Ersatz erhalten und hast dann noch die verschiedensten Artificials. Schau mal bei Enterprise Tackle.
Ich glaube auch, das eine Nachsuche am der Absturzstelle was bringen kann, das ist ja gut eingrenzbar. Wäre schade um die Hakensammlung. Ich benutze genau dieselbe Box dafür, und sie ist mit auch schon einmal abhanden gekommen,  sehr ärgerlich,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So ein Unglück!
> Solche Boxen in schwarz/ transparent werden gerne bei fake-ködersets (Mais und so) verwendet, so könntest Du Ersatz erhalten und hast dann noch die verschiedensten Artificials. Schau mal bei Enterprise Tackle.
> Ich glaube auch, das eine Nachsuche am der Absturzstelle was bringen kann, das ist ja gut eingrenzbar. Wäre schade um die Hakensammlung. Ich benutze genau dieselbe Box dafür, und sie ist mit auch schon einmal abhanden gekommen,  sehr ärgerlich,
> Hg
> Minimax


Ein prinzipiell guter Tipp - leider sind die Dosen ohne Magnet. Ich könnte natürlich Magnetfolie reinkleben und so aber habe keine Lust ohne Not zu basteln:-/


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich habe meine frisch bestückte Hakenbox wohl beim sturz verloren. Ich traurig!
> Die Box war perfekt, klein, Schwarz/transparent, richtig schließende Deckel und auf einer Seite Magnete in den Fächern. Mist mist blöder mist


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351115




Ganz schlimm wenn die wenigen vernünftigen Haken die man hat, plötzlich alle auf einmal weg sind.

Petri Heil zum Wiederfang.....ääääähhh....-fund.


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


>




Happy Happy Joy Joy- 
Ick freu ma für Dich- ich wette es war nicht schwer, den Krater zu lokalisieren? 
MIr gefällt übrigens die Beschilderung- was befindet sich in dem Fach untere Hälfte oben Rechts (Wo der Daumen drauf ist)?

@FellowFranzosen: Bei dem schönen Bild der wohlsortierten Hakenbox könnten wir bei der Gelegenheit hier ja eine kleine Offtopic Serie mit "zeigt her Eure Hakenboxen" starten, bis zum nächsten Schneiderbericht, oder wäre das hier inopportun?


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2020)

@Minimax 
Ich tippe auf ein Halluzinogen.

Und: I don’t have a Hakenbox.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy-
> Ick freu ma für Dich- ich wette es war nicht schwer, den Krater zu lokalisieren?
> MIr gefällt übrigens die Beschilderung- was befindet sich in dem Fach untere Hälfte oben Rechts (Wo der Daumen drauf ist)?
> 
> @FellowFranzosen: Bei dem schönen Bild der wohlsortierten Hakenbox könnten wir bei der Gelegenheit hier ja eine kleine Offtopic Serie mit "zeigt her Eure Hakenboxen" starten, bis zum nächsten Schneiderbericht, oder wäre das hier inopportun?


Ein Haargummi! Oftmals hilfreich.
Die Dose war nebenbei eine Stelle vor Ground Zero im Gras, von oben sieht man an letzterem wunderschön die Schneise die mein Astralleib in die Ufervegetation geschlagen hat


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Und: I don’t have a Hakenbox.



Huh?
What do you mean you don´t have a Hakenbox?
How come you don´t have a Hakenbox?
How you store your Hooks without a Hakenbox?

Come on, yo´re taking us for a ride. Of course you have a Hakenbox, ha-ha-ha.

I mean.. really you have no Hakenbox? Not an eenie-weenie-tiny-little-Hakenbox?
At least one or two compartments for Haken in your Nübsiebox?

I´m flabbergasted. Get a Hakenbox ASAP, please!

Cordially yours,

Minimax


----------



## Jason (16. Juli 2020)

@Kochtopf Glückwunsch zur wieder gefundenen Hakenbox. Hab auch schon so einiges am Wasser verloren. Aber nie wieder gefunden. Da war dir das Glück Hold. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (16. Juli 2020)

So, morgen will Frau Hübner mit mir angeln gehen. Sie hat sich extra frei genommen damit ich mal so richtig abschneidern kann. Bislang hatte ich ja mit Dumbels und son Schnick Schnack wenig, besser gesagt überhaupt kein Glück. Aber  wenn die Fischies das nicht wollen, müssen sie halt Hunger leiden.

Liebe Grüße an alle Friedfischer die auch ans Wasser kommen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> So, morgen will Frau Hübner mit mir angeln gehen. Sie hat sich extra frei genommen damit ich mal so richtig abschneidern kann. Bislang hatte ich ja mit Dumbels und son Schnick Schnack wenig, besser gesagt überhaupt kein Glück. Aber  wenn die Fischies das nicht wollen, müssen sie halt Hunger leiden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle Friedfischer die auch ans Wasser kommen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Lieber Heinz,
wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann wird Die Made dich vor einem Bericht in diesem sehr ehrenwerten Thread bewahren. Köder-Schnickschnack kann Spass machen, aber macht nicht immer den Kescher nass- aber wem erzähl ichs. Bitte meine besten Grüße an Frau Hübner,
Euer
Mini


----------



## Tricast (16. Juli 2020)

@Minimax : Frau Hübner wird natürlich mit Maden angeln, die schneidert so ungern. Aber ich habe so viele kleine Boilies auch in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen die endlich mal zum Einsatz kommen müssen. Als Messeveranstalter gibt es hier mal ein Döschen und dort mal ein Tütchen. Auch das will verangelt werden.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm wenn die wenigen vernünftigen Haken die man hat, plötzlich alle auf einmal weg sind.
> 
> Petri Heil zum Wiederfang.....ääääähhh....-fund.


Genau das ist es, hatte gerade massiv die Bestände aufgestockt, das wäre seeehr ärgerlich gewesen. Ich bereue nicht auf euch gehört zu haben, nochmal hinzufahren


----------



## Papamopps (17. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Geiler Thread auf jeden Fall, in dem ich mich dieses Jahr wohl sehr gut aufgehoben fühle.
> Habe dieses Jahr mehr als ein viertel meiner Angeltage als Schneider verbracht.
> Aktuell 10 Schneidertage an der Zahl. Ganz verrückte Saison.


In unserem Hollandurlaub sind wir deinem Tip gefolgt.. beißt kein Hecht, schnell mal mit Tauwurm Dropshoten....auf Barsch
So waren wir wenigstens kein Schneider.


----------



## geomas (18. Juli 2020)

So, nun ist es mal wieder passiert. 

Ein schöner Abend, absolut perfektes Sommerabendwetter, hatte sogar ausnahmsweise ein kühles Bierchen mit zum Fluß nebenan geschleppt. 
Gleiche Taktik, gleiche Köder, gleiche Technik wie zuvor erfolgreich benutzt - nur etwa 70m weiter flußaufwärts. 

NÜSCHT. Nix. Nada. Ungefähr 2x gab es kurze zupfende Bewegungen an der feinen Rutenspitze, aber mehr geschah nicht. 
Ein Passant hätte fast die handgebaute Picker zertrampelt. Fast. Bin dann erleichtert nach Hause gegangen. 
Hatte trotz der Schneiderei schon sehr viele wesentlich üblere Abende...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern mit der Spinnrute und dem Zanderkönig Wobbler am Main in der FFM City abgeschneidert..
Versteh ich jedoch nicht....die Zander müssen doch sehen mit welchem limitierten Wobbler ich da angel und schon aus Respekt heraus zubeißen 

dafür konnte ich viele andere hübsche Fische an Land beobachten..


----------



## Mikesch (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern den Wecker meiner Frau überlistet und früh in der Früh an den See.
Erstmal nur kleine Nuckler, die den Köder nicht ins Maul bekamen.
Dann, schöner Biss, was Schweres, mind. 30er-Barsch  => Schnur schlaff, nix Barsch, wahrscheinlich Hecht am 2"-Köder. 
Danach nix mehr, aber absolut Nix.
Wenigstens konnte ich beim Bäcker noch ein paar Semmeln für das Frühstück fangen.


----------



## Jason (26. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenigstens konnte ich beim Bäcker noch ein paar Semmeln für das Frühstück fangen.


Also nur halb geschneidert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (7. August 2020)

So, jetzt darf ich mal wieder meinen eigenen Thread reanimieren. Nicht ganz freiwillig, aber was solls.

An der mir sonst so gewogenen Unterwarnow gabs heute Abend ne glatte Nullnummer zu verzeichnen. Drei Zupfer, mehr nicht. 
Gut, der Experimentalköder Erbse aus der Konservendose ist evtl. keine „sichere Bank”, aber auch auf Maden und Pinkies tat sich wenig bis nüscht. 
Seltsam. Immerhin waren die Entchen heiß auf die Erbsenreste und ich konnte eine echte Rostocker Ratte am Ufer und beim Bade beobachten.

Hoffentlich dauert es jetzt wieder ne Weile, bis ich in eigener Sache hier aktiv werden muß...


----------



## Fishx (8. August 2020)

Auch bei mir gestern Abend am Rhein ne komplette Nullnummer.


----------



## Mikesch (8. August 2020)

Habe dieses Jahr schon so viele Schneidertage eigesammelt wie in den Jahren 2017, 18 u. 19 zusammen.


----------



## Jason (8. August 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich mal wieder meinen eigenen Thread reanimieren. Nicht ganz freiwillig, aber was solls.
> 
> An der mir sonst so gewogenen Unterwarnow gabs heute Abend ne glatte Nullnummer zu verzeichnen. Drei Zupfer, mehr nicht.
> Gut, der Experimentalköder Erbse aus der Konservendose ist evtl. keine „sichere Bank”, aber auch auf Maden und Pinkies tat sich wenig bis nüscht.
> ...


Sicher kannst du es verschmerzen. Das du mal das Wasser als Schneider verlässt kommt ja selten vor. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2020)

mur bedingt geschneidert da ich letzte Woche einen Schnürsenkel hatte aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hatte ein Pärchen laut Spaß.

konnte richtig das Klatschen hören im Dunklen....


----------



## Jason (8. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mur bedingt geschneidert da ich letzte Woche einen Schnürsenkel hatte aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hatte ein Pärchen laut Spaß.
> 
> konnte richtig das Klatschen hören im Dunklen....


Bunga Bunga am Wasser. Wie romantisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Snâsh (10. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mur bedingt geschneidert da ich letzte Woche einen Schnürsenkel hatte aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hatte ein Pärchen laut Spaß.
> 
> konnte richtig das Klatschen hören im Dunklen....


Das Klatschen waren bestimmt raubende Rapfen. Ja das bekommt man in Frankfurt öfter mit. Wir haben die schon angefeuert


----------



## geomas (11. August 2020)

So, noch ne Nullnummer. 
Kurze Feierabend-Session am Fluß nebenan. Mit Schwingspitzrute und Mais/Maden.
Gab 2x Zupfer, mehr nicht. Auch sonst keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Keine exotischen Tiere, keine Dramen, sehr entspannend.


----------



## geomas (1. Oktober 2020)

Es ist wohl mal wieder Zeit, diesen Thread mit Leben zu füllen.

Heute Abend ging gar nix, kein Zupfer, noch nicht mal ein kerniger Hänger, einzig eine junge Stockente nahm etwas Schnur und gab sie dankenswerterweise auch wieder her. An den beiden Angelstellen habe ich noch vor kurzem sehr gut gefangen. Rätselhaft.
Immerhin blieb ich von Pannen, Unfällen, Regengüssen verschont.


----------



## Jason (1. Oktober 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Es ist wohl mal wieder Zeit, diesen Thread mit Leben zu füllen.
> 
> Heute Abend ging gar nix, kein Zupfer, noch nicht mal ein kerniger Hänger, einzig eine junge Stockente nahm etwas Schnur und gab sie dankenswerterweise auch wieder her. An den beiden Angelstellen habe ich noch vor kurzem sehr gut gefangen. Rätselhaft.
> Immerhin blieb ich von Pannen, Unfällen, Regengüssen verschont.


Eine Seltenheit bei dir. Aber tröste dich. Hab heute auch geschneidert, weil ich arbeiten musste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir: 5x am Wasser, 5x geschneidert und 4x Montagen abgerissen. 
Heute Nacht bis jetzt eine fette Grundel auf Köfi... 
Sonst haben die Viecher mir von heute Nachmittag bis zum Abend viele Köfis  innerhalb von Minuten abgefressen, auch ein 20-cm Rotauge haben  die Grundeln halbiert.... 

Aber ich bleibe trotzdem optimistisch, trotz lebhaftem Südost-Wind und Vollmond ist die Nacht schön trocken und warm, was will man mehr?!


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Seuche, was Zander mit Gummi angeht. und das seit Jahren. 0 Komma 0.
Seit 2 Wochen widme ich mich wieder der Kunstköderfischerei in diesem Jahr. Natürlich auf Zander. Weil, das geht ja gar nicht, dass mich die Viecher so linken.
Da ich die letzten Jahre stur mit Jigkopf gefischt habe, habe ich vor 2 Wochen entschieden, die Technik zu ändern und hab mir für nicht wenig Kohle Dropshotzeugs zugelegt. Alle möglichen Farben, Größen und Ausführungen. Und was hats bis Dato geholfen? Nix. Vielleicht haben die hier auch eine Gummiallergie, was weis ich. 
Aber eines könnt ich mir glauben. fang ich irgendwann damit einen Zander, auch wenn er nur genau das Schonmaß überschreitet, dann landet ein Foto hier im AB und ihr könnt euch sicher sein, das ein Freudentänzchen vorangegangen ist. 
CB, man wär ich froh, nur 5x keinen Zander nicht gefangen zu haben - ich kann Jahre füllen.. Also Kopf hoch. Das wird. Nur nicht aufgeben.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Das Klatschen waren bestimmt raubende Rapfen. Ja das bekommt man in Frankfurt öfter mit. Wir haben die schon angefeuert




Gestern Abend erneut!
die Dame hat geröhrt wie ein Hirsch  
Hab überlegt ob ich Polizei/ Forstamt anrufen soll weil sich ein Zwölfender ans Ufer verirrt hat....


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Oktober 2020)

Kopf hoch! Ich denke, je kälter es wird, umso mehr sinkt die Grundelaktivität am Tage... 

Vielleicht bekommt man jetzt, egal ob auf Kunst- oder Naturköder weniger oder gar keine verwertbaren Bisse vom Raubfisch, aber wenn mal einer hängenbleibt, ist es meist ein sehr guter! 

Schön wärs, wenn jeder von uns mit einem Ü-80 Fisch die Saison beendet... Jeder Schneidertag sollte 10 cm Fischlänge entsprechen! 

In diesem Sinne- bleibt trotzdem motiviert und verliert nicht euren Optimismus.... 

Was sagt dazu Konfuzius? "Der nächste (Angel) Tag wird besser! 

Dazu wünsche ich euch viel Glück und ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania (16. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Jeder Schneidertag sollte 10 cm Fischlänge entsprechen!


Dann wäre ich schnell bei dem Meter Fisch angelangt...


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Alles, enfants de la patriiiiiiiieee,
le jour de Fungus est arrive...


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles, enfants de la patriiiiiiiieee,
> le jour de Fungus est arrive...
> 
> 
> ...


So ein ausgebackener Parasol ist auch nicht zwider!


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Oktober 2020)

... und auch voll maßig! Hast du die auch in deine Fangkarte eingetragen?


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Also, bringen wir es hinter uns.
Ich bin relativ spät zue einem kleinen Teich südlich von Berlin aufgebrochen, mit Maden, Würmer, Mais und einem prallen Beutel dunklem, fischigen Futter mit reichlich Hanf, Mais, Maden versetzt.
An dem Teich haben Angelkumpel und ich vor zwei Jahren eine richtige Sternstunde gehabt, mit Giebeln im Minutentakt, Barschis und immer wieder schönen Satzis. Ist auch leicht zu beangeln, bequeme Stellen und ein Walthermässiger Parkplatz. Ich wollte mit der Acolyte und der Neuen Greys (Mit Pin  @Jasons Pose!) loslegen, Ziel waren schöne Giebel, und vielleicht einen Satzi für die Pfanne der Missus -ich Narr fand sogar die Aussicht auf den grünen Fisch, dessen Namen man nicht nennen darf nicht unwahrscheinlich.
Was soll ich sagen: Der schöne Opi-Teich ist offenbar ein Opfer der Dürre geworden. Riesige Schlammbankinseln, breite Schlammzonen an den Ufern, und das kümmerliche Restlein war noch etwa einen Fuss tief, und vollkommen mit diesen schmierigen gelbgrünen Algen voll. So ein Jammer, es war so ein kurzweiliges Gewässer. Nach dem Anfüttern leuchteten mir die Maiskörner aus 15 m Entfernung noch entgegen, so flach wars. So schade, ich bin richtig traurig.

Nach anderthalb Stunden hatte ich die Nase voll, und bin zu einem (johnniefreien) Flüsschen gebraut, wo ich einst immer schöne Plötzen fing. Aber es war schon spät, ich war frustriert, und so hab ich das Gewässer nur halbherzig Spinne und Blech ausgepeitscht, ohne Hoffnung und auch ohne Erfolg. Tscha, heut war mit Gewässergottheiten nicht gut Kirschen essen, a er ich bin dankbar, dass mir die Pilzgöttin eine schöne Ernte Parasols für die Missus beschert hat. Eh Bien, mal sehen ob ich morgen ein Stündchen oder zwei an meinem Heimatlichen Flüßchen meinen verletzten Stolz pflegen kann,
Euer fischloser
Minimax


----------



## DenizJP (18. Oktober 2020)

Heute in Mühlheim gewesen. Kein Fang aber dafür ein kleines Highlight.

ein Eisvogel ist am Ufer direkt vor meinen Füßen gelandet! Bis ich es begriffen habe und langsam meine Kamera rausgezogen hatte war er aber schon wieder weg


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute in Mühlheim gewesen. Kein Fang aber dafür ein kleines Highlight.
> 
> ein Eisvogel ist am Ufer direkt vor meinen Füßen gelandet! Bis ich es begriffen habe und langsam meine Kamera rausgezogen hatte war er aber schon wieder weg



Ja, oft sind es die kleinen Dinge, die das Anglerherz etwas höher schlagen lassena mal ein schöner Schmetterling, der sich toll fotografieren läßt, mal der Eisvogel, der kurz mal am Angelplatz vorbeischaut... 

Bei mir hat sich mal einer kurz auf eine Rute gesetzt! Nur mit dem knipsen wirds dann schwierig, weil er meistens nur wenige Sekunden ausruht....Allein wegen solcher kurzen Momente hat sich der Angeltag doch schon gelohnt! 

Des öfteren haben mir schon Schafe und Pferde beim angeln zugeschaut, irgendwann kommen hoffentlich (in den frühen Morgenstunden) auch mal Rehe vorbei....


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bis ich es begriffen habe und langsam meine Kamera rausgezogen hatte...



Am besten gar nicht erst einführen nächstes Mal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Oktober 2020)

Heute nach 8,5 h wieder als Schneider nach Hause, nicht ein Biß... 
Dafür Besuch von einem Eisvogel, dachte der taucht bestimmt gleich ab und holt einen Fisch für mich!


----------



## Snâsh (26. Oktober 2020)

War gestern auch wieder mit 2 Bekannten am Main unterwegs. Die Sichtigkeit beträgt derzeit bestimmt 2m+. Da wir tagsüber geangelt haben konnte wir mehrere Barsche beim Biss beobachten. Leider blieb keiner Hängen.
Gegen Nachmittag und nach gefühlten 300 Würfen führte ich den Gufi knapp vor mir an einer Steinpackung entlang und konnte einen wirklich großen Zander beim Einsaugen beobachten. Eventuell war ich zu schnell oder der Köder hat einfach nicht richtig gegriffen, jedenfalls ging der Anhieb ins leere.
Ich weiß wo er ist, ich hole Ihn mir noch!


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2020)

@Snâsh 

bin auch heute hoffentlich wieder am Wasser ^^


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles, enfants de la patriiiiiiiieee,
> le jour de Fungus est arrive...
> 
> 
> ...



Auf was haben die denn gebissen.?


----------



## geomas (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich war heute 2x kurz am Wasser - und durfte sowohl vor- als auch nachmittags den Heimweg als Schneider antreten. 
Am Vormittag gab es exakt einen Biß (zu früh angeschlagen) und am Nachmittag ein paar Bisse, die ebenfalls zu nichts führten.
Immerhin gab es keine Tackle-Verluste oder sonstigen Pannen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Auf was haben die denn gebissen.?


hahaha, Die sind mir praktisch von alleine erst in den Kescher und dann in die Pfanne gehopst, die Racker!


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. November 2020)

Wer ist denn bis jetzt Schneiderkönig? Außer beim (sehr erfolgreichen!) 
Köfifang für nächstes Jahr habe ich jetzt 14x hintereinander abgeschneidert, vielleicht durchbreche ich ja heute den Schneider-Fluch?!


----------



## Mooskugel (2. November 2020)

Gestern zu zweit, ca. 6 Stunden, an 3 verschiedenen Seen alles probiert. So oft habe ich noch nie Köder gewechselt. Gestartet bei Sonnenschein zum Schluß den Ar... nassregnen lassen. So grandios hab ich noch nie geschneidert. Der Sohnemann hat aber auch nix gefangen. 

Eben zur Belohnung noch eine neue (gebrauchte) Rute gekauft. Vielleicht lag es ja daran.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. November 2020)

Geht auch mit prominenten Anglern mit dem absoluten abschneidern so: Ich schaue mir immer mal wieder "Flußmonster" mit Jeremy Wade an. Als der im  Kongo oder Sambesi auf eine bestimmte Fischart geangelt hat, hat er immer gute Fische im Drill verloren oder den ganzen Tag einfach nichts gefangen... 
Was tut dann ein Angler von Welt? Er besucht den örtlichen Medizinmann, der mit bestimmten Ritualen und Geisterbeschwörung dann dafür sorgt, das Jeremy endlich seinen kapitalen Zielfisch fängt! 

Das sollten wir auch mal probieren! Wie wärs mit einem Besuch bei der örtlichen Hexe oder einer schwarzen Messe? 
Da kann doch bestimmt ein Priester Satans den Schneiderfluch von uns nehmen, so wie der Hautarzt Warzen....


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das sollten wir auch mal probieren! Wie wärs mit einem Besuch bei der örtlichen Hexe oder einer schwarzen Messe?
> Da kann doch bestimmt ein Priester Satans den Schneiderfluch von uns nehmen, so wie der Hautarzt Warzen....



Dann knabber schon mal die Hühnerknochen blank.


----------



## phirania (6. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Geht auch mit prominenten Anglern mit dem absoluten abschneidern so: Ich schaue mir immer mal wieder "Flußmonster" mit Jeremy Wade an. Als der im  Kongo oder Sambesi auf eine bestimmte Fischart geangelt hat, hat er immer gute Fische im Drill verloren oder den ganzen Tag einfach nichts gefangen...
> Was tut dann ein Angler von Welt? Er besucht den örtlichen Medizinmann, der mit bestimmten Ritualen und Geisterbeschwörung dann dafür sorgt, das Jeremy endlich seinen kapitalen Zielfisch fängt!
> 
> Das sollten wir auch mal probieren! Wie wärs mit einem Besuch bei der örtlichen Hexe oder einer schwarzen Messe?
> Da kann doch bestimmt ein Priester Satans den Schneiderfluch von uns nehmen, so wie der Hautarzt Warzen....



Du mußt nur den richtigen Fischgott anbeten....
Dann klappt das dann auch.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. November 2020)

Gestern war ich endlich nach 5 Wochen wieder draussen, die Seuche zu beangeln. (Siehe Tröt Seite 6.)
Um zu Testen, ob die Zander ausgestorben sind, eine Gummialergie, oder nur einfach was gegen mich haben.

Taktikänderung: Gummi weg, Fischfetzen ran, mit altgedienter Posenmontage.
Man will es nicht glauben. Die Zander verarschen mich mit Gummis. Denn nach nicht mal 1 Std. zappelte einer am Band.
Zwar 2cm unterm Maß und der durfte wieder schwimmen, aber sie sind da.

Jetzt überlege ich die ganze Zeit, warum die was gegen Gummi, die Methoden oder sonstiges haben und nur Fleisch fressen.
Fuckt mich das mit dem Gummizeug ab.
Jigen, Texas, CR, Dropshot, alle Farben und Größen und Führungsvarianten, alles durch.
Ich frag mal in der Apotheke nach einer Zugsalbe, damit's die Fische zum Gummi zieht. 

Auf Wurm: Barsch, Aitel und Miniquapperer. 

Der beste Kunstköder, ist nicht halb so gut, als der schlechteste Naturköder.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## jkc (13. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...
> Der beste Kunstköder, ist nicht halb so gut, als der schlechteste Naturköder.
> Was meint Ihr?


Nö.
Es kommt immer drauf an wie die Fische darauf sind.
Letztes Jahr Etwa zu der Zeit habe ich vom verankertem Boot mit Spinnrute und Köfirute parallel gefischt, dabei praktisch mit der Spinne nur so auf 85% Leistung, da ich die Pose halt nicht aus den Augen lassen konnte. Fisch war voll da, in etwa 2 bis 3h 10 Bisse mit der Spinnrute, Köfirute mittig im fängigen Bereich: 0 Bisse.
An einem anderen Tag mit Köfi an der Pose vom Boot geschleppt der einzige Biss dabei erfolgte auf eine der Posen an der Oberfläche.
Beim erfolglosen Ansitzfischen mit totem Köfi auf Waller über Nacht vorm Zusammenpacken gegen Mittag noch kurz die Spinnrute ausgepackt. 3ter Wurf an die Stelle wo die 15h zuvor der Köfi hing brachte den Biss.

Kunstköderangeln kann vieeel erfolgreicher sein als Naturköder, umgekehrt aber genauso.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Nö.
> Es kommt immer drauf an wie die Fische darauf sind.
> Letztes Jahr Etwa zu der Zeit habe ich vom verankertem Boot mit Spinnrute und Köfirute parallel gefischt, dabei praktisch mit der Spinne nur so auf 85% Leistung, da ich die Pose halt nicht aus den Augen lassen konnte. Fisch war voll da, in etwa 2 bis 3h 10 Bisse mit der Spinnrute, Köfirute mittig im fängigen Bereich: 0 Bisse.
> An einem anderen Tag mit Köfi an der Pose vom Boot geschleppt der einzige Biss dabei erfolgte auf eine der Posen an der Oberfläche.
> ...


Kurz gesagt, das Vorhandensein von Fischen und deren Tagesform ist ausschlaggebend !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2020)

Meiner Erfahrung nach  ist Kunstköder um Vielfaches effektiver als Köderfisch, vorausgesetzt man weiß was man macht und nicht mal nur zufällig auf gut Glück seine  Kunstköder Baden lässt... Naturköder kann auch am manchen Tagen effektiv sein aber was die Stückzahlen angeht sehe ich Kunstköder weit vorne...


----------



## Mooskugel (13. November 2020)

Bei diesen ganzen Theorien (Wetter, Umgebungsbedingungen, Temperaturen, Wasserständen, Mondphasen etc.) bezüglich "Schneidern" und "Nicht Schneidern" bin ich für mich zum Schluss gekommen ab jetzt und konsequent ein Fangbuch zu führen. Soll ja helfen. 
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage was gehört da sinnvollerweise alles rein. 
Was dann aber immer noch nicht erfasst wird sind dann die Schneidertage an denen gar nichts geht, oder die Fische so vorsichtig beißen, dass keiner hängenbleibt. 
Führt jemand hier so ein *Nicht-Fangbuch* in dem Fehlbisse (Das zeigt ja immerhin, dass die Fische vor Ort waren und man selber nur zu dämlich war die zu fangen) und auch Tage komplett ohne Fischkontakt erfasst werden. Dann werden auch die Tage/Infos erfasst wann gar nichts geht.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Software/App in der die ganzen Infos dann ausgewertet werden können.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2020)

Moin, ich habe das etwa 15 Jahre lang gemacht. Viele Jahre auch mit allen Schneidertagen. Inzwischen ist mir der Aufwand aber zu hoch und seit paar Jahren zeichne ich nichts mehr auf. Es fehlt mir auch praktisch nichts, nur hin und wieder mal ein Wasserstand zu Fängen / Stellen. Alles andere war ohnehin nicht zuverlässig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Theorien (Wetter, Umgebungsbedingungen, Temperaturen, Wasserständen, Mondphasen etc.) bezüglich "Schneidern" und "Nicht Schneidern" bin ich für mich zum Schluss gekommen ab jetzt und konsequent ein Fangbuch zu führen. Soll ja helfen.
> Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage was gehört da sinnvollerweise alles rein.
> Was dann aber immer noch nicht erfasst wird sind dann die Schneidertage an denen gar nichts geht, oder die Fische so vorsichtig beißen, dass keiner hängenbleibt.
> Führt jemand hier so ein *Nicht-Fangbuch* in dem Fehlbisse (Das zeigt ja immerhin, dass die Fische vor Ort waren und man selber nur zu dämlich war die zu fangen) und auch Tage komplett ohne Fischkontakt erfasst werden. Dann werden auch die Tage/Infos erfasst wann gar nichts geht.
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Software/App in der die ganzen Infos dann ausgewertet werden können.


Hallo,

lass es sein, es bringt nichts. Ich versuchte einst über einen Zeitraum von etwa 10 Jahren das Beißverhalten der Forellen an einen österreichischen Fluß zu erkunden. Ich schrieb alles auf. Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur, Wetter, Lufttemperatur, Wind, Mondphasen, fängige Köder etc. 
Nutzte alles nichts, bei Beedingungen in denen sie in einem Jahr gut bissen, bissen sie im nächsten Jahr schlecht, usw. Ich konnte aus den 10 Jahren Aufzeichnungen auf jeden Fall keine Rückschlüsse auf das Beißverhalten der Forellen ziehen. 
Natürlich gibt es Einflüsse, aber wegen denen bedarf es keiner Aufzeichnungen. Die Forellen bissen dort so bis 6 Grad Wassertemperatur schlecht, bei 6-8 Grad na ja, über 8 Grad gut und ab 10-12 Grad hervorragend und die wirklich Großen gingen am besetn bei angestaubtem Wasser (österreichisch für leichte Trübung).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2020)

Mach ich auch nicht mehr... Ich gehe angeln wenn ich Bock habe und verlasse mich mehr oder weniger auf mein eigenen Riecher, Entweder geht was oder nicht...viel sinnvoller ist es sich zu orientieren zu welcher Jahreszeit, welche Fischart am effektivsten bzw. am besten zu beangeln ist... 
Ähnlich wie jkc gucke ich nach dem Wasserstand wenn ich den nicht mehr im Kopf habe...Alles andere kann man nicht wirklich auswerten und es kommt anders wie man denkt und das nicht selten...


----------



## Mooskugel (13. November 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Dann weiß ich, dass ich da nicht allzuviel Energie investieren muss. Werde trotz allem eine App raussuchen und die Fänge einpflegen, sollte ja nicht zuviel Arbeit sein. Dann hat man zumindest eine Übersicht der Fänge und kann an schlechten Tagen in Erinnerungen schwelgen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Ich habe auch eine Zeitlang ein Fangbuch geführt, allerdings nur bei Fängen! 
Eingetragen habe ich Gewässer, Ansitzdauer, Wetter, Fangzeitpunkt, Köder, Montage, Temperatur usw. 
Eigentlich dasselbe wie bei euch auch. Habe aus den Aufzeichnungen nichts verwerten können, es läßt sich halt nichts pauschalisieren oder genau gleich wiederholen! 

Entweder es beißt was oder nicht, Fische sind eben nicht berechenbar...


----------



## Nemo (13. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lass es sein, es bringt nichts. Ich versuchte einst über einen Zeitraum von etwa 10 Jahren das Beißverhalten der Forellen an einen österreichischen Fluß zu erkunden. Ich schrieb alles auf. Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur, Wetter, Lufttemperatur, Wind, Mondphasen, fängige Köder etc.
> Nutzte alles nichts, bei Beedingungen in denen sie in einem Jahr gut bissen, bissen sie im nächsten Jahr schlecht, usw. Ich konnte aus den 10 Jahren Aufzeichnungen auf jeden Fall keine Rückschlüsse auf das Beißverhalten der Forellen ziehen.
> ...



Tja, wenn man bei all den Feinheiten dann am Ende die Mondtemperatur vergisst, fehlt halt der letzte Schliff und man hat unvollständige Daten, die kein eindeutiges Bild ergeben. Allerdings haben die Apollo-Missionen so viel Staub aufgewirbelt, dass auch die Monderwärmungs- und -abkühlungsphasen durcheinander sind und der Mond insgesamt wärmer ist. Also hilft das nun auch nur bedingt weiter.
Da hilft nur eins: Angeln!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2020)

Ich angle, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe - auf Ideal-/Wunschbedingungen kann ich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Bei mir gibt es da nix zu "rekonstruieren".

Insofern führe ich kein Fangbuch und bin bemüht, aus der dann gegebenen Situation mein Möglichstes rauszuholen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. November 2020)

war heute erneut am Main schneidern.

dafür an einigen Stellen mehrere Mini-Zander im Wasser rumlungern sehen sowie 1-2 kleine Hechte.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. November 2020)

Ist tatsächlich so, komm oft Wochen gar nicht raus,- dann wieder öfter. 
Angle erst seit ca. 40 Jahren mit Kunstköder und länger Ansitz. 
Bin froh, dass es an mir liegt. Das wird sich wohl abstellen lassen.

Mein Takel und meine Vorgehensweis, dass ist kein Geheimnis.
Gestern mit Dropshot:
5-20g Rute oder 5-50g Rute
12er geflecht
25er Flourcarbonvorfach
4er oder 2er Offsethaken 15-20 cm über Blei
Köder Gummifisch ca. 10cm  (Alles möglich an Ködern und Plätzen probiert)

Gestern langsame Führung
Auf 2 Stunden ca. 5 Würfe.
Absinken lassen, und mit der Rutenspitze spielen und Pausen, ca. 3 Min. Dann einen kleinen Hopser und 1-3 paar Umdrehungen eingeholt, und das selbe wieder.
Ich hab das schon oft schneller und langsamer gemacht. Tagsüber fängt man Barsche, mehr, mit kleineren Ködern.
Wie's gestern wieder ausgegangen ist?  0,0 

Mit Jigkopf:
Faullenzen, kleine Sprünge - lange Pausen; kleine Sprünge - kurze Pausen; große Sprünge mit langen und kurzen Pausen / leichter und schwerer Kopf entsprechend Strömung. (von 5-25g) 

TR und CR, wie oben. 

Finde den Fehler ????


----------



## Finke20 (15. November 2020)

Heute darf ich hier mal etwas schreiben . Ich besuchte am Nachmittag mein Flüsschen bei schönstem Wetter. Sogar die Sonne hat sich sehen lassen.
Ich versuchte es mit Spinmap und mit Gummis, doch heute konnte nicht einen Fisch zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## DenizJP (17. November 2020)

nach ca. 5,5 Stunden Wobblern und GuFi einleiern am Main als Schneider wieder daheim....

gab lediglich einen halbherzigen Nachläufer...

inzwischen fang ich an zu glauben dass es weniger an Köderführung und den Ködern liegt... sondern tatsächlich, dass ich die Zander meistens verpasse vom Timing und Spot her..


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

Tröste dich, mir geht es aktuell auch nicht viel besser. Der Futterfisch weiss anscheinend noch nicht so recht, wo er einstehen  will. Dementsprechend ist es nicht leicht, die richtigen Spots zu wählen.


----------



## Fishx (17. November 2020)

Mir gehts am Rhein ähnlich. Einen Abend läuft es gut und am Folgetag ist Totenstille


----------



## DenizJP (17. November 2020)

@Andal denke es liegt auch an den Temperaturen.

hab aktuell nur wobbler 11-13 cm auf Zander 

die wollen aber noch im Moment vermutlich kleinere Köder 

Zeit die Köderbox zu erweitern xD


----------



## jkc (17. November 2020)

11 bis 13cm passt für Zander, damit kannst Du ganzjährig, selbst im Hochsommer Fische fangen. Es würde mich wundern, wenn Du mit kleinen Köder mehr nennenswerte Fische fängst. Stückzahl mag sich eventuell erhöhen, da auch 30er Zanderchen sich das dann reinwürgen aber ist das dann besser?

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (17. November 2020)

also am Main fangen viele maßige Zander aktuell mit kleineren Wobblern.

daher wollte ich das mal testen.


----------



## jkc (17. November 2020)

Probiers aus und berichte, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## hester (30. November 2020)

Gestern wieder mit Junior am See feedern gewesen, nichts, aber auch gar nichts hat sich unser erbarmt, genau wie letztes mal. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. November 2020)

hester schrieb:


> Gestern wieder mit Junior am See feedern gewesen, nichts, aber auch gar nichts hat sich unser erbarmt, genau wie letztes mal. Kann nur besser werden.


Solche Erlebnisse machen später mal den Fang einer Grundel zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis  Ich red aus Erfahrung


----------



## Fishx (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab gestern Abend auch mal wieder voll abgeschneidert am Rhein. Hab aber bei dem Wetter nur knapp 2h durchgehalten


----------



## Pescador (5. Dezember 2020)

Habe heute abgeschneidert. Bei kaltem, aber schönem Wetter. Da die Barsche im Baggersee nun tief stehen, habe ich's vom treibenden Ruderkahn mit Tauwurm am Dropshot probiert. Mehmals quer über den See treiben lassen und verschiedene Tiefen befischt.
Aber nix. Bratpfanne bleibt heute leer ...


----------



## abersicher (14. Dezember 2020)

Geh jetzt nicht mehr spazieren beim Angeln, sondern angle beim Spazierengehen. 
Aufregendster Moment: Es war schon dunkel, die Rute zittert, ist das ein Fisch? Kurbel, kurbel, irgendwie zieht das und ruckelt's ja wirklich ... kurbel, kurbel ... das ist doch kein Fisch ...? Kurbel, kurbel, dann kurzer Ruck ... und festgestellt, dass ich wohl einiges an Kraut quer durch den Fluss gedrillt haben muss. Scheinbar ist da doch ein bisschen mehr Strömung als ich dachte


----------



## redbat (20. Dezember 2020)

Leider wieder nichts. War heute nochmal Feedern. Aber nichts - kein Biss. Haben aber immer das Problem zu entscheiden, wann es sinnvoll sein könnte den Platz zu wechseln. Nach 2-3 Stunden wechsel ich, weil ich die Nase voll habe. Aber vielleicht kommen die Fische da ja erst, brauch ja sicherlich auch eine Zeit, bis die Fische am Platz sind.


----------

